# Droits administrateur et cmd chmod ko



## cb1574 (18 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

sur ma machine, j'ai les droits administrateur (cf Préférences Systèmes > Comptes > Mon_Compte : "autorisation à administrer cet ordinateur").
Je ne me suis donné aucun mot de passe (à l'ouverture de ma session, pas de mdp, à l'installation d'une nouvelle appli, pas de mdp...).

Sur un terminal, je cherche à faire un "chmod 644 bpf0" => "chmod: bpf0: Operation not permitted"
Il y a aussi un autre truc bizarre : "cat sudoers" donne : "cat: sudoers: Permission denied".

Qn a-t-il une idée ?
Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

PS : en fait, mon pb est lié à wireshark. Je n'arrive pas à voir les interfaces ethernet de mon mac. D'après ce que je crois comprendre, il faut que j'aie des privilèges sur celles-ci d'où le chmod...


----------



## tatouille (19 Décembre 2008)

invoke sudo guigui anyway touche au Packet Filter...
sais tu ce que c'est? et comment c'est implemente?


----------



## cb1574 (19 Décembre 2008)

Je ne connaissais pas l'intérêt du super-administrateur (root) par rapport à l'administrateur (moi)...
Il m'a semblé que ne pas avoir de mot de passe pour mon compte bloquait des trucs.
J'ai donc commencé par me donner un mot de passe (je ne vois pas l'intérêt sur ma propre machine, mais bon...).
Puis j'ai suivi la procédure indiquée là :
http://www.xrings.net/xrings/article.php3?id_article=97
Et j'ai pu faire ce que je voulais (ie installer wireshark).

Je saute (presque) du coq à l'âne :

1. lorsque je démarre wireshark, j'ai une palanquée d'erreurs.

********************************
The following errors were found while loading the MIBS:
-:0 1 module-not-found failed to locate MIB module `IP-MIB'
-:0 1 module-not-found failed to locate MIB module `IF-MIB'
-:0 1 module-not-found failed to locate MIB module `TCP-MIB'
-:0 1 module-not-found failed to locate MIB module `UDP-MIB'
-:0 1 module-not-found failed to locate MIB module `SNMPv2-MIB'
-:0 1 module-not-found failed to locate MIB module `RFC1213-MIB'
-:0 1 module-not-found failed to locate MIB module `IPV6-ICMP-MIB'
-:0 1 module-not-found failed to locate MIB module `IPV6-MIB'
-:0 1 module-not-found failed to locate MIB module `SNMP-COMMUNITY-MIB'
-:0 1 module-not-found failed to locate MIB module `SNMP-FRAMEWORK-MIB'
-:0 1 module-not-found failed to locate MIB module `SNMP-MPD-MIB'
-:0 1 module-not-found failed to locate MIB module `SNMP-NOTIFICATION-MIB'
-:0 1 module-not-found failed to locate MIB module `SNMP-PROXY-MIB'
-:0 1 module-not-found failed to locate MIB module `SNMP-TARGET-MIB'
-:0 1 module-not-found failed to locate MIB module `SNMP-USER-BASED-SM-MIB'
-:0 1 module-not-found failed to locate MIB module `SNMP-USM-DH-OBJECTS-MIB'
-:0 1 module-not-found failed to locate MIB module `SNMP-VIEW-BASED-ACM-MIB'


The Current Path is: /usr/local/share/mibs/ietf:/usr/local/share/mibs/iana:/usr/local/share/mibs/irtf:/usr/local/share/mibs/site:/usr/local/share/mibs/tubs:/usr/local/share/pibs/ietf:/usr/local/share/pibs/site:/usr/local/share/pibs/tubs
***********************

J'ai trouvé ceci sur le net :
https://bugs.wireshark.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2019
mais cela date d'il y a 1 an !

2. Lorsque je démarre wireshark en ligne de cmd, j'ai ces erreurs :

********************************

(process:1543): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library

(wireshark-bin:1543): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
    Using the fallback 'C' locale.

(wireshark-bin:1543): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "clearlooks",

(wireshark-bin:1543): Pango-WARNING **: Error loading GDEF table 28333

(wireshark-bin:1543): Pango-WARNING **: Error loading GSUB table 28333

(wireshark-bin:1543): Pango-WARNING **: Error loading GPOS table 28333

(wireshark-bin:1543): Pango-WARNING **: Error loading GDEF table 28333

(wireshark-bin:1543): Pango-WARNING **: Error loading GSUB table 28333

(wireshark-bin:1543): Pango-WARNING **: Error loading GPOS table 28333

********************************

Pour ça, il y a bien des explications sur le net, mais je ne pige pas. Je crois comprendre que pango est équivalent à X11. Je n'ai jamais installé pango. Par contre j'utilise X11, sur lequel repose wireshark.

Any idea pour ces deux nouvelles questions ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## tatouille (19 Décembre 2008)

et non on invoke *sudo* et on desactive son compte root 
tas besoin de patcher cette appli elle ne semble par etre compatible pour ton systeme
de toute les facon touche aux droits des devices cest pas la solu

*sudo* wireshark 
<yourshadowadmin> <enter>

APRES DESACTIVATION DU CACA http://www.xrings.net/xrings/article.php3?id_article=97 DE Frédéric Guerrier GROS CACA MAN

pour passer en root 

*sudo su root*
<yourshadowadmin> <enter>






cb1574 a dit:


> Je ne connaissais pas l'intérêt du super-administrateur (root) par rapport à l'administrateur (moi)...
> Il m'a semblé que ne pas avoir de mot de passe pour mon compte bloquait des trucs.
> J'ai donc commencé par me donner un mot de passe (je ne vois pas l'intérêt sur ma propre machine, mais bon...).
> Puis j'ai suivi la procédure indiquée là :
> ...


----------



## cb1574 (19 Décembre 2008)

Ok.
Comment fais-tu pour désactiver le compte root ?
Maintenant que root a des droits, au démarrage du MAC, j'ai un compte "Autre". J'imagine que si je désactive le compte root, je n'aurai plus ce "Autre" au démarrage...
Qu'en penses-tu ?

Pour ce qui est de wireshark... je ne sais pas trop quoi faire. Normallement, c'est un truc qui tourne plutôt bien (jamais vu aucun pb sur un PC - gloups, ce n'est certainement pas une bonne comparaison).
http://www.wireshark.org/download.html

Merci pour ton aide.


----------

